# spinning gear and line twist



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

I know with spinning gear you line twist, but was thinking of a possible "solution" to it. What effect would a barrel swivel have on both line twist (at least reducing if not eliminating) and fish? I mainly fish texas rigged plastics, with occasional chatterbaits/spinnerbaits thrown in. Or am I wasting my time because line twist comes from something other than bait/lures?


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

are you experiencing this only when you first spool the reel or is it always happening?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I use "fused" braids like Sufix Fuse, Fireline, Stren Micro Fuse.....
I usually run it a few seasons, and it's worn out before twist is a problem.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

sfw1960 said:


> I use "fused" braids like Sufix Fuse, Fireline, Stren Micro Fuse.....
> I usually run it a few seasons, and it's worn out before twist is a problem.


 Man, I just use plain old Berkley XL most of the time, and don't have issues with twist either. I think most people who have issues with line twist either:
-Use alot of spinning baits, such as inline spinners
-Fill their reel with the spool the wrong way/backwards
-Reel to close their bail
-Reel through the drag, or while the drag is pulling out
-Use junk/old line
-......or a combination of these.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Any issue I had was minor, but I think the biggest offender is reeling while the drag is engaged and the big un is pullin...


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

I use ballbearing swivels with my Shimano spinning reels and PowerPro line. I do not have any issues with line twist. I mainly cast KVD spinner baits with double colorado blades or Rapalas.


----------



## ToddS (Dec 10, 2010)

make sure to always close reel with your hand. Biggest mistake people make. The problem with swivel is you will reel it up to the tip and the tip will loose....

ToddS


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

wartfroggy said:


> ......I think most people who have issues with line twist either:
> -Use alot of spinning baits, such as inline spinners
> -Fill their reel with the spool the wrong way/backwards
> -Reel to close their bail
> ...


 I have been guilty of all of the above. After corrected these errors, I have had no further problems with line twist.


----------



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

ToddS said:


> make sure to always close reel with your hand. Biggest mistake people make. The problem with swivel is you will reel it up to the tip and the tip will loose....
> 
> ToddS


I recently learned this, and since my problems have been minimal. But was noticing some twist on the wife's gear, but could be from old line.

I am not having any big issues, but asking the question more for term resolution of issues. Then again, by time it starts getting bad, I probably should just replace the line. Pretty cheap fix considering it would be only 1-2 times a year max.


----------



## Crappie 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Lots of times, I pull off the 30-40 feet that is casted or trolled a lot. If it starts acting up-I pull that much off and start over, it works.


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

Remember,

When respooling it's label up

To get rid of the twist 
With nothing on the end of the line
Troll slowly and let out the line. It will untwist itself 
Reel in back in and your good to go.

And a swivel does help if you throw allot of worms (ribbon tail)
Any thing else I don't see the twist myself. But I do close the bail with my hand.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

wartfroggy said:


> Man, I just use plain old Berkley XL most of the time, and don't have issues with twist either. I think most people who have issues with line twist either:
> -Use alot of spinning baits, such as inline spinners
> -Fill their reel with the spool the wrong way/backwards
> -Reel to close their bail
> ...


Yes...


frenchriver1 said:


> Any issue I had was minor, but I think the biggest offender is reeling while the drag is engaged and the big un is pullin...


ABSOLUTELY!


Flash said:


> I use ballbearing swivels with my Shimano spinning reels and PowerPro line. I do not have any issues with line twist. I mainly cast KVD spinner baits with double colorado blades or Rapalas.


Rock on!


ToddS said:


> make sure to always close reel with your hand. Biggest mistake people make. The problem with swivel is you will reel it up to the tip and the tip will loose....
> 
> ToddS


I use my pinky a lot, i don't use swivels, unless they are ball bearing and I always have a FC leader and I am spooning, jigging, blade baiting or spinning.


DaveW731 said:


> I have been guilty of all of the above. After corrected these errors, I have had no further problems with line twist.


Right!


ManxFishing said:


> Remember,
> 
> When respooling it's label up
> 
> ...


The label rule USUALLY works, the real idea here is when an opposing filler spool is peeling line counter-clockwise while being spooled on to the reel clockwise, as viewed from behind the reel body. (same rotation direction, actually)

RAS


----------



## srsly dafuq (Jul 14, 2011)

wartfroggy said:


> Man, I just use plain old Berkley XL most of the time, and don't have issues with twist either. I think most people who have issues with line twist either:
> -Use alot of spinning baits, such as inline spinners
> -Fill their reel with the spool the wrong way/backwards
> -Reel to close their bail
> ...


What do you mean by reeling through drag?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

srsly dafuq said:


> What do you mean by reeling through drag?




If you are reeling when a fish is pulling drag/line off the reel....... That is a 100% guaranteed way to get line twist...........

As stated close bail by hand.....and don't reel if a fish is taking out line.........or just use braid...:idea:


----------



## Treehopper (Aug 18, 2007)

soak the spool overnight in water...I know it sounds goofy, try it once...


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

srsly dafuq said:


> What do you mean by reeling through drag?


That is 1 of 2 things...
Like Dan said....reeling while a fish is pulling out drag, way bad.
The other is reeling hard enough that is pulling out.....still bad. 

Basically....If you are reeling, and you hear clicking....your line is twisting.....


----------

